# Better to sell as a frameset or complete?



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an 08 RS 56cm that I'm considering selling. Do you think it's best to sell it as a complete bike or as a frameset?

The RS has SRAM Red, brand new Shimano RS10 wheels, SLT saddle, Ritchey WCS bars, FSA stem.

Or just the frame, 3t fork, syntace seatpost, and headset?

Finally, does $1100 sound fair for the frame or $2800 complete?

One more thing, besides Roadbikereview's classifieds are there any other suggestions for listing the bike? I don't want to do ebay.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## elo (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure about the mileage or condition but both prices sound like relative bargains to me.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Sent you a pm !


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

When I sell a frame I often list it with a full bike option. I've had good luck using craigslist.


----------

